# shepton with dogs



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

i;ve just received my tickets to shepton mallet, and in with them was a note about not walking on the grass, can someone please tell me is there a area for the dogs to run and do what dogs do. dennis


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dennis

Everybody walks the dogs on the grass :lol: just make sure you pick up after them, there is not a designated area for the dogs but plenty of space just down from our camping area.


Jacquie


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We had no problems walking our dog on the grass last year.

It would be too dangerous to go out of the showground as the road is quite busy.


----------

